# Arrêter ou pas ce métier ?



## Shmahvivi (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Voilà déjà quelques temps que je me demande si je dois ou non arrêter ce métier que j'ai démarré il y a un peu moins de 10 ans mainten.
Je m'explique :
Dans ma vie d'avant, j'étais éducatrice spécialisée et j'aimais vraiment mon métier. Mais le contexte dans lequel je le vivais n'allait pas (après avoir été agressée par un jeune dont je m'occupais et changé de poste pour cela, j'ai étais victime d'un chef manipulateur pervers, puis j'ai travaillé dans un service où j'ai eu des soucis de santé et j'ai de ce fait été évincée).  J'avais toujours eu dans l'idée que le jour où je deviendrai maman, je ferai l'agrément pour devenir ass mat.
Suite à mon dernier poste et mon souci de santé, je me suis retrouvée au chômage, suis tombée enceinte, et ai fait l'agrément.
J'ai vu de tout dans ce métier d'ass mat, le meilleur et le pire.
Je m'étais toujours dit que plus tard je reviendrai dans le social, mais le temps a passé et mon 2eme enfant est arrivé à 42 ans. Du coup j'ai poursuivi pour pouvoir l'élever. Il a aujourd'hui 4 ans et moi bientôt 46. 
Entre temps mon mari a fait deux burn outs et a changé de voie professionnel (il s'est mis à son compte et est très pris par son nouveau travail).
Cela fait deux ans que j'enchaine les soucis : après un mois d'arrêt covid en mars 2020 où j'ai mis plus de 6 mois à avoir mes IJ, j'ai eu la gale (diagnostiquée tardivement et qui du coup a mis du temps à se soigner) en 2021 (ce qui est hyper compliqué quand on est ass mat). A cause des traitements répétés j'ai eu un eczéma géant sur presque tout le corps doublé d'un urticaire, ce qui m 'a valu 2 mois d'arrêt, couplé de 2 mois de traitement d'uv à l'hosto pour restaurer ma peau. 
Et là mes chers collègues j'ai découvert combien les parents pouvaient être sans scrupule !!! J'ai ma parent employeur de l'époque qui m'en a fait voir de toutes les couleurs.
Ajouter à cela que je me suis retrouvée dans une situation doublement précaire : perte de salaire, et des contrats qui me sont passés sous le nez. 
Fin 2021 arrivée d'un enfant très difficile (TDAH avec hyperactivité d'après moi, mais aucun diagnostic posé à cette heure). J'avais déjà eu une autiste asperger pour qui j'avais permis le diagnostic, mais là ça dépassait tout ce que j'avais connu en terme de complications !!!
Arrive 2022 : un arrêt covid pour mon fils malade en janvier, un arrêt covid pour moi et le restant de la famille en février, un autre pour un grosse grippe en avril. Retour de la gale via l'école en mai-juin, avec des parents qui ne traitaient pas forcément bien leurs enfants mais obligée de continuer de les accueillir !!! 
Et badaboum je glisse dans mon garage en juin et je me fracture la malléole : accident du travail prolongé jusque mi septembre. Je perds deux contrats à cause de cela ! Sans compter les pertes de revenu quand vous enchainé les arrêts !!!
En résumé : la précarité de ce métier me rend dingue. J'aurais été salariée, je n'aurais pas eu toutes les complications administratives, retard de paiement sécu (car avance par l'employeur), perte de travail (car quand t'es en cdi normal les contrats ne vont pas et viennent) !!! Tant qu'on a pas de souci comme j'ai eus on ne réalise pas vraiment... mais là c'est le pompon.

Oui mais voilà en revanche côté employeurs après certaines déconvenues par le passé, j'ai actuellement plutôt eu à faire à des parents conciliants (sauf ceux qui m'ont lâchée à cause de mon arrêt) et sympas. Les parents du bébé que je garde m'adorent au point d'avoir acheter dans le village à côté pour se rapprocher de leur nounou. C'est vrai qu'on partage vraiment la même vision de la petite enfance. Ils comptent sur moi et je ne me vois pas les lâcher avant que leur petit entre à l'école.
D'autre part j'ai une amie qui compte sur moi et pour laquelle je me suis engagée à garder son fils en janvier. C'est des gens supers et je sais qu'ils seront réglos. Elle est informée qu'il n'est pas exclu que je repostule dans le social plus tard, mais pour l'heure elle compte sur moi au moins l'année à venir.
Quant aux parents de ma grande péri ils sont adorables aussi et toujours arrangeants.

En résumé côté parents je n'ai plus aucune raison d'arrêter et même je m'en culpabilise.
Côté pratique, si je remets en gros 600 euros dans les frais de transport et de garde pour les enfants, je gagnerai autant mais je cotiserai plus pour la retraite qu'en tant qu'ass mat.
Côté pratique toujours, mon mari est incapable de gérer les enfants le soir. Il est vidé quand il rentre (lever à 5h30 retour à 18h30 sur les rotules). Ce qui m'oblige à trouver un job avec horaires bureau (pas impossible mais limité).

Par contre le temps file et me rappelle qu'il me reste peu de temps pour profiter de la conjoncture qui me laisserait une chance de retrouver un poste (métier devenu en tension, alors qu'il y a 5 ans quand j'avais tenté de chercher les portes restaient fermées). 
J'ai aussi une amie qui vient d'avoir l'agrément et pourrait me prendre mes enfants. Mais en même temps je sais qu'elle veut avoir son 4eme et si il arrive je me retrouve le bec dans l'eau avec des ass mat complètes dans le village...
Me laisser encore un an ou 2 max et informer les parents de mon intention l'ici là pour leur laisser le temps de se retourner...? Ou profiter de la fin de mon arrêt pour commencer à postuler ?

Alors voilà je me sens perdue et je veux bien que vous m'aidiez à démeller ce paquet de noeuds pour y voir plus clair et arriver enfin à prendre une décision !


----------



## Capri95 (24 Août 2022)

Bonsoir 
Que vous dire.. si vous n'en n'avez plus envie, que tout ça vous gonfle, il faut arrêter et essayé de rebondir sur un autre métier que le social ou la petite enfance.
Peut-être devriez vous voir un psychologue pour parler de tout ça, lui confié vaut craintes et comme vous dites "démêler ce paquet de nœud"
Ce forum ne répondra pas forcement à votre mal être.
Faite le point car vous me semblé épuisé autant physiquement que mentalement.
Bon courage à vous !


----------



## nounoucat1 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour quel long témoignage plein de problèmes pénibles. Mais comme dit au dessus ce n'est sûrement pas les personnes du forum qui peuvent donner un avis sur un changement de vie aussi important et personnel.
Il te faut absolument te concerter avec ton mari et vous posez les bonnes questions. Déjà quel métier tu  envisages si tu changes?? Faites vous une liste de pour et une liste de contre pour ce changement.
Et vraiment attention à l'hygiène et a la santé de ta peau . La peau du visage et des mains joue beaucoup dans la première impression quand on se présente à un PE.
Pour finir je te souhaite de trouver l'avenir qui te convient et de laisser derrière toi toutes des galères.
Bon courage bonne réflexion!


----------



## Griselda (25 Août 2022)

Ouch', effectivement tu n'as pas eut beaucoup de chance jusqu'ici, notamment côté santé.
Aujourd'hui tes PE sont super et ne meritent pas que tu les lache? Certes mais même adorables, tous autant qu'ils sont, ne t'en laisse pas conter, eux mêmes dans une situation analogue ne mettront pas dans la balance "je ne peux pas prendre cette décision qui m'obligera à quitter Nounou", et c'est tout à fait normal!
A mon sens voilà pourquoi tu devrais te mettre dans la balance en premier:
- la très grande précarité de notre metier (et même ton Amie pourrait très bien changer d'avis d'ici là ou au bout de seulement 3 mois.)
- ton Mari étant lui même à son compte il est très risqué financièrement que les 2 dans le couple n'aient pas de stabilité financière
- tu as manifestement une santé fragile, ce n'est pas de ta faute, mais du coup en tant que salarié d'une entreprise tu serais mieux protégée
- ton Mari qui rentre à 18h30 "très fatigué" saurait parfaitement apprendre à aussi s'occuper de SES enfants et d'ailleurs je t'encourage à sortir du statut de "Femme au foyer" car toi aussi MEME (SURTOUT!) en tant qu'AM tu travaille! Si tu n'es pas là il serait obligé de le faire. Si tu n'étais pas là tu serais obligée d'apprendre à accepter qu'il ferait différemment de toi et que ça ne serait pas si grave, au contraire.

En conclusion oui, puisque t'y pense déjà beaucoup, à ta place je commencerais à chercher et ne lâcherais mon metier d'AM et ne l'annoncerais que si je trouve quelque chose qui me plaise vraiment, qui en vaut la peine.


----------



## Shmahvivi (25 Août 2022)

Capri95 : ma peau se porte bien maintenant, ce qui m'est tombé dessus peut arriver à tout le monde contrairement aux clichés qui circulent. Les 1ers touchés sont les soignants et les gens travaillant en collectivité ou toute personne en contact direct ou indirect avec une personne infectée. Ca arrive très souvent via les écoles par exemple...
Si je changeais ce serait pour retourner dans mon ancien métier d'éducatrice spécialisée que j'aimais vraiment. Simplement je vous ai expliqué le cheminement qui m'a conduit à le lâcher aussi longtemps. J'étais mal tombée à l'époque... mais on peut aussi bien tomber. Donc si je change ce serait pour cela. Je ne me vois pas à mon âge reprendre des études.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour et bien que de soucis ... vos problèmes de santé sont peut-être dus aussi à votre mal être dans ce métier d'ass mat ... tout s'est enchainé pour vous et pas dans le bon sens ... vous avez de nouveau des PE respectueux ce qui est la moindre des choses et tout à fait normal je dirais mais si vous souhaitez arrêter ce métier ne tardez pas trop et accueillir l'enfant d'une amie je ne vous le recommande pas du tout !!! courage prenez la bonne décision ...


----------



## Griselda (25 Août 2022)

En effet la gale est une infection plus courante qui n'y parait et très contagieuse. 
Quand on l'a il faut un traitement non seulement de toutes les personnes infectées de la tête au pieds mais aussi de tout l'environnement. 
Ce n'est pas plus une infection honteuse que d’attraper des poux, à ceci près qu'on peut mettre un certain temps à comprendre que les démangeaisons violentes viennent de ce parasite sous cutanée et durant tout ce temps non seulement il progresse mais il se repend dans notre entourage. C'est une vraie galère, tout comme les poux à ceci près qu'il est plus difficile de savoir que c'est ça si on n'y est pas habitué. Il n'y a rien de sale non plus, il existe différente gale, celle du bois, du ciment etc... donc selon l'emploi on peut y être plus exposé sans pour autant manquer d’hygiène. En général ce qui caractérise cette infection sont des touts petits boutons, formant des lignes (car le parasite creuse des galeries) et commencent entre les doigts mais pour celle du ciment ou du bois cela peut commencer au contraire par les genoux car on se mets à genoux dans les sciure ou poussière de ciment ou le parasite se trouve...
Comment je le sais? Parce que je l'ai découvert quand je l'ai attrapé à l'adolescence quand mon petit ami menuisier l'a lui même attrapé. Heureusement le médecin a rapidement compris de quoi il s'agissait et nous avons pu nous en débarrasser avec un traitement très minutieux.


----------



## Capri95 (25 Août 2022)

Tant mieux si votre "peau" se porte bien !
C'est encore mieux si vous savez que vous aller retravaillé dans le social qui vous plaît ! 

Je ne juge personne mais parfois il faut savoir accepter de l'aide de l'extérieur.

Alors oui vous attrapé la gale, je n'ai aucun préjugés la dessus. Cela peut arriver à tout le monde, c'est pas de chance. 
C'est comme les poux la légende qui veut que se soit les gens qui sont sales qui les attrapes. C'est entièrement faux ! 

Simplement au vu de votre récit, il me semblait que vous en aviez gros sur la patate.
Que vous aviez des choses à régler très personnelles et que ce forum n'est pas forcément l'endroit approprié.


----------



## nounoucat1 (25 Août 2022)

Attention si j'ai fait un commentaire sur la peau ce n'est absolument pas pour dire que la postante est sale je sais très bien que la gale est contagieuse par contact. Seulement dans notre métier nous sommes comment dire " le maillon fort" de la bonne santé du groupe. Et les PE nous observent je peux en témoigner! 
Je suis sujette aux boutons de fièvre au nez en cas de fatigue ou de rhume j'ai déjà eu des mamans angoissées qui me regardaient de travers??! Comme si j'allais transmettre à choubidou la lèpre. Alors que je sais qu'en cas de poussées d'herpès pas de bisous et on n'y touche pas aux boutons. 
Mon mari a eu aussi un problème de peau aczema du au stress aux mains et bien trouver la personne qui serre la main en pareil cas. ??
D'où ma remarque sur l'importance de la peau sans aucune arrière pensée !


----------

